# please move over



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

57


----------



## Janice (Nov 3, 2007)

How adorable!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

ha ha look at it squashed up the sides lol.
well good picture.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol how funny


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What a cute little picture


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

how sweet or they


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

hehe great pic's


----------

